# Cits ... >  nokia 3100 ekraans

## Sleedzis

kaa jums liekas vai gruuti buutu uztaisiit un kaada pic'a vai atmel'a taa , ka uz nokia 3100 ekraana(kraasains)


 piem ir vu metrs vai smuks stabinju frekvenchu meeriitaajs(vai kaa vinju tur sauc) prieksh kaadas audio iekaartas??   ::

----------


## timmijss

Ludzu Shemina uz PIC
http://www.hardcore-modding.com/modu...=21475&start=0

Kaut kur maniju ari uz AVR bet uzreiz nevaru atrast. Pameklesu.
P.S.
Pasam ir Siemens C65 displejs Bet nav paslaik laika ko domat sikāk..

Laikam atradu http://www.e-dsp.com/controlling-a-c...avr-atmega32l/


Ja gribi tikai lai stabini leka tad jau var taisit uz nikia 3310.
http://www.microsyl.com/  mekle nokia lcd lib.

Nu ta ceru ka kadam tas vis noderes.

----------


## Vinchi

Šeit būs viens piemērs uz ATmega8 un nokia 6100 ekrānu

----------


## timmijss

Vinchi ,Nebusi tu to lapu no manis nospikojis.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Tu ko links pavisam cits! Vai tad tu šito linku jau iepostēji?

Man šitā infa pat uz cietņa saglabāta uz priekšdienām arī doma kaut ko uztaisīt.

Kāds nezin kādās cenās tie krāsainie LCD iet? Varbūt kāds var pārdot pa lētām naudām?

----------


## Mairis

bet vai tad 3100 nav gandriiz taads pats displejas kaa 6100 ????
6100 izshkjirtspeeja ir 132x132, bet 3100 128x128 !!!!!!!

----------


## Vinchi

Ekrāni izskatās tiešām līdzīgi  ::  Droši vien atšķirība interfeisā ar nekāda  ::

----------


## Evald

saitee kuru iedeva Vinchi, vienaa video ir paradita skanas amplituda, luk tadu gribetu uztaisit, bet man nevajag uz krasaina displeja... deretu arii uz kada 3310, paskaidrojiet konkretak kas un kaa...

----------


## Delfins

nopērc lielo LCD,... 128x64 Bolymin - 25Ls
Liekas tāds strādās ātrāk nekā mobīlo LCD, kā arii izmērs lielaaks

----------


## Mairis

> Ekrāni izskatās tiešām līdzīgi  Droši vien atšķirība interfeisā ar nekāda


 vo,vo. Jo es atceros, kaa 3410 vareeja piemest 3310 displeju! viss gaaja, tikai neredzeeja visu, jo 3410 ir vairaak pikselju!
taa kaa sheit noteikti ar ir tas pats, jo Nokia gan jau neko jaunu nav paartaisiijushi, jo kaada jeega vinjiem buutu katrai trubai kautko pilniigi citu!

----------


## Mairis

> saitee kuru iedeva Vinchi, vienaa video ir paradita skanas amplituda, luk tadu gribetu uztaisit, bet man nevajag uz krasaina displeja... deretu arii uz kada 3310, paskaidrojiet konkretak kas un kaa...


 eu bet veciit, es pamaniiju, ka tu veel nesen nevareeji tik galaa ar nodegushu u7111 un tagad ceri, ka vareesi uztaisiit kautko taadu?? Es tam neticu!

----------


## timmijss

> Kāds nezin kādās cenās tie krāsainie LCD iet?


 Pamekle latgalite, telefonus kuri vairs niet.
ja perk jaunu tad kadi 15 Ieks lv.

----------


## Delfins

Krāsainie ir dārgi, kuriem ir šāds interfeiss.
Ir tādi, kuriem liekas pat USB ir.

Vispār jau šitās mantas ir dārgas, ja pērc pa gabalam... jāņem optom... Vai arī slīcinātus mobīlos..

----------


## timmijss

tad labak Slīcinātos mobilos  ::

----------


## black_led

Latgalītē tā pa lēto var dabūt kādu no šim nokiām (6100, 7210, 6610, 7250,6220)? Sen neesmu tur bijis. Esmu nodraivojis nokia 3310, gribētu arī kādu krāsaino. Vienīgi negribu tērēt 20Ls par jaunu.

----------


## kamis

man ir siemens a60 displejs krāsains butu tā pat kā visiem pārējiem tam arī 10 kājas
ja nē tad kā ir viņam

----------


## Mairis

> man ir siemens a60 displejs krāsains butu tā pat kā visiem pārējiem tam arī 10 kājas
> ja nē tad kā ir viņam


 nu veciit tu esi vnk apbriinojams, pats vispaar saproti,ko raxti????
Es sapratu tikai to, ka tew ir siemens a60 displejs. paarejo saprast nevar.
tev vajadzeetu iemaaciities,ko noziimee pieturziimes! kuraa klase tu ej, ka nevari ielikt nevienu komatu???

----------


## timmijss

> Latgalītē tā pa lēto var dabūt kādu no šim nokiām (6100, 7210, 6610, 7250,6220)? Sen neesmu tur bijis.


 Painteresejies vai kadam comam nav.
Piemeram siemeni parasti atri nobeidzas. (cx65 c65. utt.)
 ***
Reku nokia 3510I Pie LTP porta.

http://translate.google.com/translat...language_tools

----------


## Sleedzis

par cenaam zinu, man taa nokia 3100 bija un vienreiz vinjai ekraans sapliisa un gaaju tajaa(nav iipashi labs) elkorservisaa, tur nomainiija vinji teica ka pac ekraans maksaa 10 ls(jauns protams) bet par uzlikshanu nopleesa veel pieciiti!!  ::

----------


## black_led

10ls par displeju ir norm., jo Lukares tāds maksā 20ls. Kādam varbūt mētājas saplīsusi nokia ar labu krāsaino displeju?

----------


## Sleedzis

man jau arii taa bija, ljoti lietderiigi - spozjas smd gaismas diodes super mazs mikrofons , ekraans, akumulaators, to nokiu man gribeeja labot pa 60 ls bet domaaju ka nava jeega un nopirku citu telefonu.  ::

----------


## kamis

> man ir siemens a60 displejs krāsains butu tā pat kā visiem pārējiem tam arī 10 kājas
> ja nē tad kā ir viņam
> 
> 
>  nu veciit tu esi vnk apbriinojams, pats vispaar saproti,ko raxti????
> Es sapratu tikai to, ka tew ir siemens a60 displejs. paarejo saprast nevar.
> tev vajadzeetu iemaaciities,ko noziimee pieturziimes! kuraa klase tu ej, ka nevari ielikt nevienu komatu???


 es ar to domāju ka man ir siemens a60 krāsains displejs
viņm ir 10 izvadi  ::  
nokia ekrāniem arī ir 10 izvadi  ::  
kontrolēt viņus var virnādi  ::  
nav kāds ieraudzījis kādu shēmu  ::

----------


## Delfins

Taču pameklē googlē!.. Vismaz pinoutam jābūt...
Un nemeklē pēc angļu vārdiem,jo bieži vien tā nav angļu valoda - meklē pēc LCD keywordiem - telefona sērijas, uzrakstiem uz LCD & etc

----------


## timmijss

> nav kāds ieraudzījis kādu shēmu


 Tā ka tas displejs nav diez ko "kruts" (tikai 4096 colors) varbut vinu var vadit ta pat ka noki3510i displeju pie LTP porta?

Shēma sini topika.

----------


## Vinchi

Tad ir jāsalīdzina kas pa čipiem uzbāsti ir abiem displejiem!

----------


## Mairis

saimonam ar nokiu diezvai buus vienaadas mikrenes uz displeja.
vinjus pat nerazo tuvumaa vienu otram!
vienam kjiinieshu mikrene, a otram moshaka vispaar krievu!

----------


## timmijss

cik noprotu tad tas a60 ir vienads ar m55 ucc.

http://www.superkranz.de/christian/S...yHardware.html
http://sandiding.tripod.com/m55.html

----------


## kamis

> cik noprotu tad tas a60 ir vienads ar m55 ucc.


 mans displejs šitāds
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173829796.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173829804.jpg

un ja tu saki kad siemens displejs sūdīgs man ir arī makintOš portatīvā datora displejs lai to apgasmotu ir baigie volti un sit pa knaģiem
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173826823.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173826886.jpg
no pakaļas tam ir ieejas 3  x20 kāju
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173826902.jpg
baroklis kai to apgaismotu
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173826894.jpg

KāDS NEZINA Kā VIņU KONTROLēT   ::  KUR LAI ES VIņU LIEKU  ::  MISKASTē

----------


## Delfins

Kur tu redzi 3x20 ??  tas jau LVDS ir... kas tur bildē aizmugurē.

----------


## Evald

> saitee kuru iedeva Vinchi, vienaa video ir paradita skanas amplituda, luk tadu gribetu uztaisit, bet man nevajag uz krasaina displeja... deretu arii uz kada 3310, paskaidrojiet konkretak kas un kaa...
> 
> 
>  eu bet veciit, es pamaniiju, ka tu veel nesen nevareeji tik galaa ar nodegushu u7111 un tagad ceri, ka vareesi uztaisiit kautko taadu?? Es tam neticu!


 tas bija sen un netaisniba! starpcitu  sadeguwo gala pakapi no Y-7111 es sen jau salaboju un darbojas ideali....

----------


## Sleedzis

nu varbuut tad kaads kko atrada  ::  
tas ko man vajg dabuut uz taa ekraana saucaas spektra analizaators nu redziet man vinju nevajg nekaadu kroto man vnk pietiek kautvai ar 5 stabinjiem lai staigaa muuzikas ritmaa.
te vienaa no taam lapaam kas bija saakumaa bija video, kur uztaisiits taads spektra analizaators uz nokia 6100(ja nemaldos) ekraana tikai tas nebija ar stabinjiem bet ar zalju liiniju. vinjaa nelaida iekshaa muuziku bet mainiija - triisturveida signaals chetrstuurveida un laikam arii lokveida signaalus un tur mainiijaas.   ::    sheemu neatradu un veel es nezinu vai vinjsh laida pa taisno pie frekvenchu generaatora vai caur datoru kaut ko , vareeja tikai ekraanu redzeet.   ::  

varbuut tos nosaukumus signaaliem nepareizi uzrakstiiju piedodiet   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Pameklē ar googli "LED Spectrum Analyzer"

Domāju tev varētu noderēt.
http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~sharpjm/led/led.html

Cik nopratu var kombinēt vairākus šādus.

----------


## kamis

> Kur tu redzi 3x20 ??  tas jau LVDS ir... kas tur bildē aizmugurē.


 es redzu te 
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173912939.jpg

orģināli lai vadītu displeju bija nepeciešama ieeja 2
domāju būtu kruti būtu pievienot šim displejam tv uztvērēju

----------


## kamis

> Kur tu redzi 3x20 ??  tas jau LVDS ir... kas tur bildē aizmugurē.
> 
> 
>  es redzu te 
> http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173912939.jpg
> 
> orģināli lai vadītu displeju bija nepeciešama ieeja 2
> domāju būtu kruti būtu pievienot šim displejam tv uztvērēju


 kāpēc viss ir pieklusis

----------


## Delfins

Manuprāt Ieejas 1 un 2 nav domātas tev... ieeja 2 laikam ir LVDS, vismaz tā izskatās no ārpuses

----------


## kamis

> Manuprāt Ieejas 1 un 2 nav domātas tev... ieeja 2 laikam ir LVDS, vismaz tā izskatās no ārpuses


 ko man ar to datora displeju iesākt  ::   ::  
 ::  pārvietot uzgruškasti  ::

----------


## timmijss

> ko man ar to datora displeju iesākt   
>  pārvietot uzgruškasti


 pārdot nevēlies.  ::

----------


## kamis

> pārdot nevēlies.


 kur tu liktu
es laprātāk nopirktu no tevis programmu PICam vai AVR lai to varētu pieslēgt pie AV kā televizoram lai būtu displejs kamerai http://www.lukares.lv/photo.php?img=...=lukares&scr=0

----------


## timmijss

> pārdot nevēlies. 
> 
> 
>  kur tu liktu
> es laprātāk nopirktu no tevis programmu PICam vai AVR lai to varētu pieslēgt pie AV kā televizoram lai būtu displejs kamerai


 Nu cik skatos neta tad tas nav viegli izdarāms. analogais signals japarveido digitalaja pietam vēl LVDS protokola. (lūdzu labojiet ja kļūdos)

----------


## kamis

nevar atrast gatava verķa aprakstu un taisīt pakaļ

----------


## timmijss

> nevar atrast gatava verķa aprakstu un taisīt pakaļ


 Nav jau tas tik viegli, tad jau labak nopirkt gadavu.  :: 

No kāda modeļa Mac. viņš tev ir .?(tas lcd)

----------

